# Ram mounting and chasing pregnant ewe



## Julia Mary (Jun 7, 2020)

Please help, I am new, and only one person replied to my last question. We had to separate my pregnant ewe a few days, it was false labor, but when I let her back out in the field the ram has been chasing her a lot and mounting her. I think she is getting close to delivery, I need to separate him, right?? I put her back out because she was getting very depressed and lethargic being alone


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, you need to separate him. The male of any species has only one thing on his mind, and doesn't care about the pregnant female. Keep your ram separated from your ewes and lambs until it's time for him to do his job his one and only job on the farm...breed.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Leave the ram in with the ewes for 45 days 147 days before you want your lambs born. We aim for spring lambing beginning April 1 and fall lambing beginning October 15. Then remove the ram to a separate pasture with either other rams or a wether. It is inadvisable to leave an intact ram in with later term bred ewes.

Young rams in particular aren't always mounting out of season ewes to impregnate them, it is often a dominance thing.


----------

